# Anyone have a myspace page?



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey,

I just got a myspace page at the encouragement of my teens. I have to say that I am pretty stinking addicted to it!

Do any of you have a myspace page? If so, list it here or find me on myspace and we will connect if you want!

Mine is www.myspace.com/daddy2mnb

Thanks


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just got a myspace page at the encouragement of my teens. I have to say that I am pretty stinking addicted to it!
> 
> ...


when you say, "just got it" what exactly do you mean?
what do you mean by connect? your a pastor? im not connecting with a child molestor ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh leave me alone


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

joey said:


> when you say, "just got it" what exactly do you mean?
> what do you mean by connect? your a pastor? im not connecting with a child molestor ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh leave me alone


Dang it! Thought it would work this way!

Um.....Joey'd....I got some candy! I could give you candy!







All you have to do is sign up to be my friend!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

www.myspace.com/nyaaascary
I must have been drunk when i made that name though as i havnt a clue why id put nyaaascary, it just sounds dumb


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PastorJeff is becoming a friends whore. :~ soon he'll be leaving comments like "ADD ME!!!!!1!!!" on toms myspace.

haha.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> when you say, "just got it" what exactly do you mean?
> what do you mean by connect? your a pastor? im not connecting with a child molestor ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh leave me alone


Dang it! Thought it would work this way!

Um.....Joey'd....I got come candy! I could give you candy!







All you have to do is sign up to be my friend!









[/quote]
ummmmmmmmm candy







what kind?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

myphen said:


> PastorJeff is becoming a friends whore. :~ soon he'll be leaving comments like "ADD ME!!!!!1!!!" on toms myspace.
> 
> haha.


Seriously! I have a teen that has over 500 friends on his myspace account, the problem is...ain't nobody like him! So I have no idea where he gets them at!

Too funny...

Psssst......will you be my friend?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> PastorJeff is becoming a friends whore. :~ soon he'll be leaving comments like "ADD ME!!!!!1!!!" on toms myspace.
> 
> haha.


Seriously! I have a teen that has over 500 friends on his myspace account, the problem is...ain't nobody like him! So I have no idea where he gets them at!

Too funny...

Psssst......will you be my friend?
[/quote]

lol somone i know has about 480 friends on it, yet he only knows about 5 of them. He just went and added a load of attractive woman from california that he'l never meet in his life and never talks to. Its rather pathetic really.


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

here is mine

http://www.myspace.com/njbudman81

http://groups.myspace.com/piranhas

http://groups.myspace.com/allaquariums


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just got a myspace page at the encouragement of my teens. I have to say that I am pretty stinking addicted to it!
> 
> ...


lmao! dude your old! get a life! ha ha ha. Myspace is for the young and horny just like me. go on hi5 or something for the older folks ha ha ha jk. but its cool you have a myspace.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

joey said:


> come candy!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

myspace.com/huntx7


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

myspace.com/KainL21


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

myspace.com/mori0174


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

how old do you gotta be?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

VENOM said:


> how old do you gotta be?


You have to be 14 I think, and then your page is blocked to everyone but the people in your "friends" group. From there it goes on forever. There are people of all ages on there.

Alot of the teens I work with are on there...I don't know how many people total, but it is insane how many people there are!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

joey said:


> when you say, "just got it" what exactly do you mean?
> what do you mean by connect? your a pastor? im not connecting with a child molestor ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh leave me alone


Dang it! Thought it would work this way!

Um.....Joey'd....I got come candy! I could give you candy!







All you have to do is sign up to be my friend!









[/quote]
ummmmmmmmm candy







what kind?
[/quote]







pastor j's ride


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I don't know how many people total, but it is insane how many people there are!


57,369,166, thats what it says at the top of my page


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry Freeze - That is not the name of the website...here it is!

Demotivator Posters


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I hate myspace... It's like personal ad's for everyone with everything you never wanted to know about them....







My g/f has a myspace page, she has a couple of old friends she's connected with but other than that she just like to make friends with the real world cast and other mtv shows so she feels important... lol

But I guess it's cool if you guys are into it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> I hate myspace... It's like personal ad's for everyone with everything you never wanted to know about them....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i like how you add the "But I guess it's cool if you guys are into it."

It is pretty dumb, but I have one too..


----------



## Animal81369 (Jun 13, 2003)

http://myspace.com/deathandcontroldenied


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I hate myspace... It's like personal ad's for everyone with everything you never wanted to know about them....:laugh: My g/f has a myspace page, she has a couple of old friends she's connected with but other than that she just like to make friends with the real world cast and other mtv shows so she feels important... lol
> 
> But I guess it's cool if you guys are into it.


haha i like how you add the "But I guess it's cool if you guys are into it."

It is pretty dumb, but I have one too..
[/quote]
It's not like I would have one on my own (cause I think it is pretty dumb) but I will tell you what, I have more contact with my teens now than ever before. They won't pick up a phone and call me...but they sure will send me messages and leave me posts on my myspace page!

So it works for what I need it for...gotta admit that it is brilliant that Tom thought it up. I wonder how much he ended up selling it for, cause he no longer owns it according to Newsweek magazine. I bet he got a pretty penny!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

myspace is soo fun... LOL

I am linked to Jewelz myspace account... we are joined at the hip...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> how old do you gotta be?


You have to be 14 I think, and then your page is blocked to everyone but the people in your "friends" group. From there it goes on forever. There are people of all ages on there.

Alot of the teens I work with are on there...I don't know how many people total, but it is insane how many people there are!
[/quote]
sweet im a year ahead of the game


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/pushinthatlac


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i have one...

...I use it mainly to keep in touch with my sister and friends at home, so unless I've met you in person, I dont add you.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ...i have one...
> 
> ...I use it mainly to keep in touch with my sister and friends at home, so unless I've met you in person, I dont add you.


Um.........ok?









Did I send you an "add to friends" request? I didn't think that I did?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ...i have one...
> 
> ...I use it mainly to keep in touch with my sister and friends at home, so unless I've met you in person, I dont add you.


Then why am I on your friends list


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ...i have one...
> 
> ...I use it mainly to keep in touch with my sister and friends at home, so unless I've met you in person, I dont add you.


Then why am I on your friends list








[/quote]

good question. i think you were an exception.











> Um.........ok?
> 
> Did I send you an "add to friends" request? I didn't think that I did?


No, not yet but thats because I didnt give you my myspace address thingy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ...i have one...
> 
> ...I use it mainly to keep in touch with my sister and friends at home, so unless I've met you in person, I dont add you.


Then why am I on your friends list








[/quote]

good question. i think you were an exception.:nod: 
[/quote]
Im sure if your fasher had one, youd put him on there too :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ...i have one...
> 
> ...I use it mainly to keep in touch with my sister and friends at home, so unless I've met you in person, I dont add you.


Then why am I on your friends list








[/quote]

good question. i think you were an exception.:nod: 
[/quote]
Im sure if your fasher had one, youd put him on there too :rasp:
[/quote]

...oh thats different. he's family, besides, i'd be whoring up his myspace account if he had one....

...its a good thing he doesnt!


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

View attachment 95531


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

www.myspace.com/j_i_g_g_y


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm already a member of the piranha group. I bet you can't guess which one is me.

Regards,

*Brian*


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

here is mine www.myspace.com/cinthy_brian 
(Brian isnt my boy is just my best friend, he was helping me with it when i started, i didt know i wasnt gonna b able to change but oh well)
all of the ones in my friends list r my friends in real life except for 1 or 2 that i just do business w/them in terms of limousiness


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my myspace page

theres my sweet ass page. i think my picture is easily one of the top 10 pictures ever in existance on the internet.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

www.myspace/fastmover13.com


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im Drunk

Mines is Myspace.g0rd33z


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

this is mine but I still have no clue of how the whole thing works!

http://www.myspace.com/damn_dandy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> this is mine but I still have no clue of how the whole thing works!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/damn_dandy


I get the feeling your friends list is about to grow at a rapid rate :laugh:


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> this is mine but I still have no clue of how the whole thing works!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/damn_dandy


Very cool! Let me know if you need any help getting to websites that have the HTML code for teh different backgrounds or anything!

I was kinda lost at first, but the teens I work with are all into this myspace thing like freaks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> here is mine www.myspace.com/cinthy_brian
> (Brian isnt my boy is just my best friend, he was helping me with it when i started, i didt know i wasnt gonna b able to change but oh well)
> all of the ones in my friends list r my friends in real life except for 1 or 2 that i just do business w/them in terms of limousiness


Isnt Brian "RedDragon"'s name? Just curious.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> PastorJeff is becoming a friends whore. :~ soon he'll be leaving comments like "ADD ME!!!!!1!!!" on toms myspace.
> 
> haha.


Seriously! I have a teen that has over 500 friends on his myspace account, the problem is...ain't nobody like him! So I have no idea where he gets them at!

Too funny...

Psssst......will you be my friend?
[/quote]

lol somone i know has about 480 friends on it, yet he only knows about 5 of them. He just went and added a load of attractive woman from california that he'l never meet in his life and never talks to. Its rather pathetic really.
[/quote]

I got 1,300 and summin'... I know them all, infact, I had sex with the person or someone that the person knows.. (forgive me Pastor Jeff.. the flesh is weak (except for in that one spot!))

grin..
http://www.myspace.com/i_dye


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

www.myspace.com/geeeno


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

myspace.com/theycallmevirg1


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

All you fools are on myspace?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

quickdeath said:


> PastorJeff is becoming a friends whore. :~ soon he'll be leaving comments like "ADD ME!!!!!1!!!" on toms myspace.
> 
> haha.


Seriously! I have a teen that has over 500 friends on his myspace account, the problem is...ain't nobody like him! So I have no idea where he gets them at!

Too funny...

Psssst......will you be my friend?
[/quote]

lol somone i know has about 480 friends on it, yet he only knows about 5 of them. He just went and added a load of attractive woman from california that he'l never meet in his life and never talks to. Its rather pathetic really.
[/quote]

I got 1,300 and summin'...* I know them all,* infact, I had sex with the person or someone that the person knows.. (forgive me Pastor Jeff.. the flesh is weak (except for in that one spot!))

grin..
http://www.myspace.com/i_dye
[/quote]
So you know Jenna Jameson, Captain Spaulding, and Dave Navarro? Not to mention the other like 1,000 fictional characters and hollywood stars you probably have on your friends list.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

LOL biggest myspace loser evAr. you edited your friends list to say 1300 when you have 40 something









http://home.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...URENED=43890457

but whats really funny is...

"please note that due to high volume I decline most comments (but I still love ya!!)"

and

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...a1-5c8870c0661e

this is why I hate myspace.. its good for connecting with friends but you have loads of douches like this guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ive always wondered about QuickDeath...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/hen79


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lol check out this myspace page and listen to the song, its so funny pretty much sums up myspace, lolol listen to the whole thing
Myspace mixdown, "my myspace brings all the boys to the page"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/slckr690


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

my myspace page is www.myspace.com/idontcallback


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/assortednumbers


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mauls said:


> my myspace page is www.myspace.com/idontcallback


dude you have the best page







i love duck hunt that sh!t was the bomb


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> www.myspace.com/geeeno


Hopefully ron mexico wants to be my friend/...

I think this is mine.
http://www.myspace.com/b_ack51


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> www.myspace.com/geeeno


Hopefully ron mexico wants to be my friend/...

I think this is mine.
http://www.myspace.com/b_ack51
[/quote]

I got ya, dr_evil51


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> www.myspace.com/geeeno


Hopefully ron mexico wants to be my friend/...

I think this is mine.
http://www.myspace.com/b_ack51
[/quote]

I got ya, dr_evil51








[/quote]

Nancies :rasp:


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just wondering how many people here are on MySpace. Its the 2nd most popular sight next to Google. Anyway, was just curious and would love to seem some of your profiles! Here's mine:
www.myspace.com/hrc3


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

HomeRecker3 said:


> Just wondering how many people here are on MySpace. Its the 2nd most popular sight next to Google. Anyway, was just curious and would love to seem some of your profiles! Here's mine:
> www.myspace.com/hrc3


Cool, looks like you have quite a bit of fun


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Kemper1989 said:


> Just wondering how many people here are on MySpace. Its the 2nd most popular sight next to Google. Anyway, was just curious and would love to seem some of your profiles! Here's mine:
> www.myspace.com/hrc3


Cool, looks like you have quite a bit of fun








[/quote]

i do what i can. I just love meeting new people and going out doing different things.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Heres a whole thread of them

Myspace Pages

The search button is your friend


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

www.myspace.com/1337hax0r
add me ****** haha
yeah I think im the biggest myspace whore here, although I really dont ever add ppl.....


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

ooops i already added mine haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

feel free to drop by anyone. i consider anyone on p-fury a friend anyways, might as well make it semi official









mikes page


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

yep


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep its right here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113488
and im myspace there


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

iNfecTion said:


> www.myspace.com/1337hax0r
> add me ****** haha
> yeah I think im the biggest myspace whore here, although I really dont ever add ppl.....


emo


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

mauls said:


> www.myspace.com/1337hax0r
> add me ****** haha
> yeah I think im the biggest myspace whore here, although I really dont ever add ppl.....


emo
[/quote]

Yea, and thanks for that junk music blaring on my speakers...MySpace is my enemy.

This also disturbs me











> "medically speaking....you're adoreable"


Are you Wes' son or something


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAH wow you guys make me wanna cry all alone in my closet.....

well not really..

Its the hair...isnt it?
Well i dont think my music is horrible, to each his own I guess

Plus......girls love that sh*t!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Woot! Selling out for the win


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

i didnt say i was selling out, im just saying girls love it....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah girls definately love it. who knows...
i just cant handle hair longer than 1/4 inch on my head. i used to have the long hair too but i was a complete stoner idiot, not so much "emo" ...whatever that means


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

nattereri2000 said:


> yeah girls definately love it. who knows...
> i just cant handle hair longer than 1/4 inch on my head. i used to have the long hair too but i was a complete stoner idiot, not so much "emo" ...whatever that means


Yea, Ive got long hair, but I would hate to be caught with tsunami head like infection has :laugh:

J/P mate


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> yeah girls definately love it. who knows...
> i just cant handle hair longer than 1/4 inch on my head. i used to have the long hair too but i was a complete stoner idiot, not so much "emo" ...whatever that means


Yea, Ive got long hair, but I would hate to be caught with tsunami head like infection has :laugh:

J/P mate








[/quote]
lol thanks? its long to the point that im not putting it up now...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my stable is unmatched by none, not even jiggy has as many hoes in his satable as i do, i dont think....no i just checked mostly asian dudes and many other hots chicks, but not as many as i have, sorry jiggster, you are welcome to pick from my stable and help yourself though


----------

